# VR6 Tach with MK2 Cluster Help



## braunerf18 (May 17, 2009)

hey i know this has been asked before. but now search and getting on the older posts doesn't work so i need some help. i have an obd2 vr swapped into an 88 jetta. i had to convert the wiring from ce2 to ce1. everything was converted properly and working great. however i want to know how to get the tach to work without buying a converter box. i had a tach signal because it bounced all over the place but i know its not working properly because of the 4cyl to 6cyl. i tried running the tach directly off the coil back with 2 inline resistors but that didn't work at all. open to any ideas! 

thanks!


----------



## jmansr (Jun 11, 2005)

there was a DIY for using the resistor method. it should work, i'm wondering if maybe you tapped it into the wrong wire for the console. i'm attempting the same swap soon so keep us posted on your findings.


----------



## jmansr (Jun 11, 2005)

here's a link to the DIY i'm talking about with photos 

http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98913


----------



## braunerf18 (May 17, 2009)

jmansr said:


> here's a link to the DIY i'm talking about with photos
> 
> http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98913


 thats the diy i tried. i think its not working due to the CE1 wiring.. i tried tapping into the tach feed that goes into the fuse box, and the one that goes up to the tach itself. neither worked for me thats why im having issues


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Same here.
I did that DIY and it didnt work. I have a mk1 though but that shouldnt matter.

Is there anything out there cheaper than the Momentum box? 250 is just a lot.:thumbdown:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

that guide is misleading, as it looks like you conneect up the resistor to the poles on the right of the coil. for it to work properly it needs to be hooked upto the centre 2 posts and all will work fine and dandy


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

dik-van-dub said:


> that guide is misleading, as it looks like you conneect up the resistor to the poles on the right of the coil. for it to work properly it needs to be hooked upto the centre 2 posts and all will work fine and dandy


Tried that too and it didnt work.


----------

